# Walkers, Hiker ,Ramblers



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i do alot of mileage on my feet walking my dog and my current pair of boots have just about come to an end .i bought them 4 years ago now and probably have done 5k + over the years they are miendl's and have been superb so comfortable and even though there are massive holes in them the goretex membrane is still holding out.

i have had a pair of burghaus yeti gaitors on them for about a year and recently taken them off to find the true extent of the damage.



















i have been walking hills and stuff since i was about 12 and have walked all over britain im mad for it.what im asking is for recomendations on new boots ,i have always had leather ones but im looking at getting fabric gore tex ones .

the ones im looking at are the salomon gtx 4's ive heard good things but not seen or talked to anyone who has a pair.so any advice before i jump in and buy a pair or any recomendations of boots or any good gear you use whilst walking.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm a big walker myself although I only walk in a pair of cheapies (it's about time I invested in some better ones!)

A forum I go on (mainly lurking) is www.walkingforum.co.uk Check out the Gear section, it may be of some help to you.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Personally I would always stick to leather. I'm currently in a pair of Meindl Borneo pro and thoroughly recommend them. My missus used to be a boot fitter at Braemar Mountain Sport and she will only wear Salomon. I think though, best is to go to a specialist, try them all on and just get what feels right.

Bridgedale socks are a must for me! As for clothing, jackets and so on - The North Face is my first choice, as they tend to be longer in the sleeve.


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

Have you thought about Altberg boots?

Hand made and you can get them refurbished when they get a bit tired. I bought a pair of Altberg bike boots about 9 years ago and they are starting to leak where the gear shift patch has come away from the toe a bit. They are very comfy and hard wearing.

I can't be bothered sending them off to get them fixed as I use the bike everyday so just bought a pair of sealskinz socks instead :thumbsup:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

What size hoofs have you got Jason?

I've got a pair of Brasher GTX Gore-Tex walking boots, size 9.5 that don't get worn if you're interested. Worn no more than a handful of times.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm partial to Merrell (used to be a small maker, bought out by Red Wing IIRC and now mass-producing with still high quality), partly because they JUST FIT out of the box, partly for features and quality. I get them at big discount from a firm called Sierra Trading Post (superb sellers, outstanding customer service, and personal care/attention when you need it ... I've spent thousand$ with them over hte past decade). Salomons are good. Bridgedale socks, I never have enough of them.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Another for Merrell here. I hate myself for it, made in god knows where, for peanuts, cost a bleedin fortune and with hugely embarrassing names, mine are *Refuge Core Mid GTX*.









But, like the Merrell Apollo's I am wearing right now, they are supremely comfortable. Made out of nubuck & suede, you can wear them on dedicated hikes or just a local walk and the pub, they need to be multi-purpose for Â£120 IMO. I loathe being suckered by marketing but they are so comfy and that is what matters, I'd buy another pair.

*
*


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

I paid about Â£120 for these brasher hillmasters 11 years ago after i read a very good review on them, brashers are very good boots and i highly recomend them,

lots of miles and about 11 years old now,ive looked after them as well other than a mouse eating some of the lining lol


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i have size 12's sorry so thanks for the offer.

i live in bridgedale socks they are amazing .the problem i had with these miendl is the gaiters where such a tight fit i left them on and they just rotted.

i think if i go for leather it will be miendl or brasher and other its either salomon or burghaus.

i have a massive outdoor shop in cardiff called go outdoors it is huge and has everything you need and is very cheap so i will be paying them a visit next week.

i do have a selection of jackets for all eventualities ,i have a canada goose snow mantra jacket but never gets cold enough for that i have a load of goretex jackets by gelert and rab etc, its the trousers i usually over look .i have a pair of desert combat army trousers that i live in when not in work but have seen better days now so other than those usuall shorts get worn but the time has come for some good waterproof trousers.

i will have a look on that site and im affraid it could be another forum i get involved with.cheers.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

No problem Jason and good luck with your search. Brashers have a very good reputation and I believe you can replacement inner soles which might prove useful if you're doing a lot of walking.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Flycaster said:


> Have you thought about Altberg boots?
> 
> Hand made and you can get them refurbished when they get a bit tired. I bought a pair of Altberg bike boots about 9 years ago and they are starting to leak where the gear shift patch has come away from the toe a bit. They are very comfy and hard wearing.
> 
> I can't be bothered sending them off to get them fixed as I use the bike everyday so just bought a pair of sealskinz socks instead :thumbsup:


Another vote for Altbergs - bought a pair for work so they get 10 - 15 miles a day. Took them over the Malverns to break them in. They fit out of the box, are made in Yorkshire, can be resoled, come in different width fittings, are gore-tex and non-goretex, bull up nicely and look the business.	See here...

Mine are the Peacekeeper P1's.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Mine look pretty similar to yours Jason..i'll probably go for Brasher for my next pair, brown leather everytime


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Have worn a pair of leather Rohan boots for the last couple of years. I would recommend them but you don't seem to be able to buy them anymore


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

MarkF said:


> or just a local walk and the pub


At one time a while back I baled out and in an attempt to get away from it all rented an old farm house thinking just me and my Smirnoff and a few cows in the field and peace & quiet. Almost every day I was plagued by bobbly hatted ramblers marching right through my field. They always stopped and asked where the nearest pub was and started spouting all sorts of nonsence about ancient rights of way. I used to ask how they would like it if I turned up at their bungalow and trod a path across their front lawn, not very I'll bet !!! They were always fully kitted out complete with walking poles, haversacks and a multitude of daft badges on their hats, dopey tw#ts, it was a field on the outskirts of Hartlepool not the fecking Antartic, I've walked further in a shirt and a pair of jeans in the dead of winter :lol: :lol:



jaslfc5 said:


> i have a pair of desert combat army trousers that i live in when not in work


 














blackandgolduk said:


> so they get 10 - 15 miles a day


You need to have a word with your Sergeant and get sorted out with a Panda Car :lol: :lol:

On a more serious note if you are on a bit of a budget I recently got a pair of Karrimor's that Big M picked up for less than Â£20. Needless to say I was sceptical but surprisingly they are very good. Comfortable and my feet have been warm and bone dry, I walk to and from work every day now and most off it is a short cut over a big grassy area then along an old dirt track which is regularly chewed up by off road bikes and they have held up just fine. Not sure if they would last four years but at the money I can bin them and have a new pair next winter.

Saves the Timberlands from getting all dirty :lol: :lol:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

@Bond - the City has 2 area cars and 2 vans out, so if you're not in one of those then you're assigned to Shanks' Pony. Shortest shift is 8 hours; let's assume that three of those are inside the nick, an hour and a half stopped and the rest at a pace of three miles an hour - it soon adds up... Longest standard shift I do is 11 hours overnight which normally involves a fair bit of running on top.

It suits me, I had legs like tree trunks in the first place and I lost my holiday fat in one set of shifts. A couple of trips to the gym a week and bingo, I can eat what I want and have a few pints when coming off nights.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

blackandgolduk said:


> Shanks' Pony.


:lol: :lol:

Haven't heard that for years, it was my fathers favourite saying.

"Can I borrow the car Dad"

If the reply was

"Shanks' Pony Son"

And more often than not it was, I was walking



Actually when I think about it I'll probably do a few miles a shift as well :lol:

My widget machine has three parts. Front , middle and back. I load the blanks on a rack at the back, wander to the middle and load new finished blanks and unload the finished parts then move to the front and stack the finished parts that have been processed in trays in rows of 35, then start the cycle again. For every row I have to walk over to the inspection bay and check 3 off for size and there is a first and last off for every job which is another walk to an inspection area. The cell I'm working is about 30 feet long by 15 feet wide and the inspection booth is about 25 yards away. Then there is the occasional wander around, the smoke cabin is out in the car park and a couple of visits to trap three at the back of the prep shop. I'm on my feet for the whole shift.

In a 12 hour shift I make on average 2500 parts and on a good shift might make 3000 parts, the centre section of the cell which is the hub of the outfit takes 24 parts at a time. I'm currently doing about 5/6 shifts a week plus about 2 miles each way walk to get there and back.

Any mathematicians in the house :lol: :lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have a pair of Scarpa Asolo leather boots I have just retired after 25 years  got a pair of fabric & Gortex Scarpa GoUp ... so far so good, really light to wear, good support but I do miss the leather.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> > Shanks' Pony.
> ...


:huh: This Yank needs a translation please. (Apologies in advance for hijacking the thread.)


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > blackandgolduk said:
> ...


Shanks pony = to walk.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

> *Shanks's pony*
> 
> Believed to be Scottish in origin
> 
> Walking as a method of travel, as in "I missed the last bus and had to get home on Shanks's pony"


And according to folk lore something to do with this :lol: :lol:



> Shanks Holdings Limited, a competing "sanitary engineering company" established at Barrhead near Glasgow, Scotland in 1878.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> > *Shanks's pony*
> >
> > Believed to be Scottish in origin
> >
> ...


Mind in the gutter again Bond? :lol: Isn't that Armitage Shanks, who make sinks?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

tall_tim said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > > *Shanks's pony*
> ...


:lol:

Yes they merged with Armitage in the 60's I think.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Back on topic now: I've just bought some Brasher Azumas from Field and Trek for a bargain Â£50. They look and feel well made and I can't wait to put them through their paces.

If you're interested, they're on the Field and Trek website too.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm wearing my new current fav boots - Â£50 pair of fabric anckle boots from decathlon - once broken in, they're like slippers and IMO as good as any Â£100+ variants out there - I'd recommend, but also try looking in TK MAXX, they often have very good deals on quality brands...


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

sparrow441 said:


> I'm wearing my new current fav boots - Â£50 pair of fabric anckle boots from decathlon - once broken in, they're like slippers and IMO as good as any Â£100+ variants out there - I'd recommend, but also try looking in TK MAXX, they often have very good deals on quality brands...


Have to say, I'd trust anything from Decathlon - they are very upfront about the capabilities of their products and some of their gear is quality stuff. With the exception of my trainers, pretty much all of my running gear and gym stuff is from Decathlon.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Another vote for Altberg here, great boots that last really and are comfortable. With the added bonus of being able to send them back to get redone when they are worn.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

dowsing said:


> Another vote for Altberg here, great boots that last really and are comfortable. With the added bonus of being able to send them back to get redone when they are worn.


Chap at work said to me the other day; "Ah, Altbergs! Good choice, I bought this pair when I joined the RAF..."

Me; "Oh yeah, when was that?"

Him; "1984."

Speaks volumes...


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

Bought a pair of the Salomon Cosmic 4d GTX back in May - lovely light boots, feel very much like a trail shoe in weight when they're on, but have a stiffer, thicker sole than the Salomon XDAs which I also have. I'd walked a 20 mile chunk of the West Highland Way with friends in the XDAs and found I was really footsore at the end of the day as the sole tends to bend on rough paths. The C4s give a little extra stability underfoot that makes a big difference.

I've used them quite a bit since then - tend to stick them on for dog walking when its muddy, so they take a bit of abuse in terms of getting wed and dirty, but clean up nicely under the hose. Far too early to tell if they'll be robust, but so far there's no sign of any premature wear in the fabric, stitching or sole.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ive tried on a few recently and its down to the salomon and asolo fabric boots.have to say though there is something about a nice pair of leather walking boots i feel that you have to have a pair in youre footwear selection,i have a pair of timberlands for wearing out casual and they do look good with jeans.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

I've got a pair of garmonts which I'd recommend. Gore Tex and plenty of sole. Survived a few jaunts so far and good for a few more yet


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

At the risk of telling you what you already know, but any pair of boots are only really as good as the fit at the end of the day. I was unwise enough to buy a pair of Scarpa Charmoz a couple of years ago by mail order without trying them on - brilliant boots; light warm good sole unit, but I had heel lift in them from day one and I ended up with tendonitis in my achilles because I persisted in wearing them. Made sure I went back to plodding round the shops, trying on multiple boots for their replacements.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

My massively used and abused steel shanked leather Salomons are now dying after 12 years; the most comfortable pair of boots I've ever owned - once broken in like wearing slippers...

I'm now breaking in a pair of Ecco Goretex.

Not going well.

German Army surplus are always good and cheap!


----------

